# Rome Airport Transportation



## Poobah (Jun 17, 2012)

We are staying at the Hilton in North Rome (HH Points). What would be the best mode of transportation from DaVinci Airport to the hotel? There is nothing on the hotel website.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## thompson4654 (Jun 17, 2012)

Paul, 

try this website. 
http://www.roninrome.com/site-search    Look for airport transportation in the middle of the page.
We just got back from trip to Rome. My hotel was in a heart of Rome, I used Terravision Bus from/to Airport. But transportation system is very easy. Find a metro map and rome map on google, and see what will be easiest way for you to get to HH. Terravision is the cheapest option and and stops at main hubs, so you can get a metro or train , or other bus if you need too. Rome is small, you can walk across in a half an hour. And if you planning to do lots of sightseeing and want to give break to your feet, I suggest buying Roma pass.

Enjoy your trip!

Irina


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 17, 2012)

CENTRAL Rome is not huge but the city itself encompasses 496 sq. miles.   Sounds like you are staying at the Cavalieri Hilton (wonderful property) which has a shuttle bus to take you around.  You will need it as you are not within easy walking distance from the Vatican, Forum, etc.   Even if you don't want to spend the money to eat at La Pergola (memorable meal but super expensive) go up and check out the view - amazing!  If you have time don't just stick around central Rome as there is alot to see in all the areas.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 17, 2012)

I always use the Leonardi DaVinci Express train from the airport to the Rome Termini central train station - cheap and frequent.  I usually stay in walking distance of the station, but if not, the subway is right there at the station.

For airport transportation anywhere in the world, the best site I have found is:

www.toandfromtheairport.com


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 17, 2012)

We used the Leonardi DaVinci Express train once, but that was when we were staying in downtown Rome (and the Cavalieri isn't downtown).

I'm jealous if you're staying at the Cavalieri.  We wanted to stay there, but we had two kids and the maximum occupancy on the rooms is 3.  It's supposed to be one of the best hotels in the Hilton family.  Incredible redemption with points.

If you don't have Hilton status, I would suggest getting a Hilton Surpass AmEx card (which gives Gold status the first year you have it).  I'm not sure what kind of upgrades/perks they do there, but it could be well worth the annual fee (which I think is waived the first year anyway).  International locations are usually much better and giving upgrades and perks to elite members.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 28, 2012)

For the Cavalieri or any hotel within the ring-bypass, booking an airport shuttle service might prove simpler than public trasport. Check out:
http://www.viator.com/Rome-tours/Transfers-and-Ground-Transport/d511-g15?pref=02&aid=g1591


----------

